# What an awesome idea for a scene



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Saw this today, and thought what a great idea for a Halloween scene:


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

That would be awesome but man that is alot of armatures to build and skulls to make/buy.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I like this. May need to build. Putting on to do list


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love this picture. It's like the framed photos you see in antique stores of folks you don't know that you buy and display in your house as "instant ancestors".


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

On closer inspection ( making the picture original sized) the lady in the coffin still has skin, I get that. But the guy between the posts is alive and skinned. hmm.. wonder the significance. 

On a side note, this is now my desktop background at work. People will wonder.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Spiderclimber said:


> On closer inspection ( making the picture original sized) the lady in the coffin still has skin, I get that. But the guy between the posts is alive and skinned. hmm.. wonder the significance.


Who do you think set up the scene?

That takes the picture from cute to chilling.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

I wonder if it's the artist self portrait (the only human looking guy between the post). Creepy picture!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a haunt scene you could add a few new skeletons to each year.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

It's an interesting photo and setup, I'm just not sure what you would do with the actual "scene" at an actual haunt. I could see this being used as a "family" photo in the "salon" or sitting room of a haunted mansion/house, but for a real life scene, I think it would be a ton of work, for only a glance by the passing guests.
Just my opinion.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is a fantastic image. (I downloaded it too) I like the idea of adding to the scene each year. In the interim you could use dummy boards for some of the figures.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

that would be the work of Laurie Lipton. She does tons of cool and spooky looking drawings all with skeletons or devils or other creatures in them. Very interesting work. There is one really cool one of a factory producing tons of skeletons on page 4. (I wonder if that's what Spirit Halloween's factory looks like lol) Check out more of her work: http://www.laurielipton.com/drawings/


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Of course in the days of photoshop you could build one poseable armature with one skull and one set of skeleton hands, borrow a bunch of costumes from the local theatre department and photograph them singly and composite them


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> That's a haunt scene you could add a few new skeletons to each year.


^^ This!
Start with 4-5 skeletons (The 30 dollar Walgreen ones). Add a few smaller ones. The costumes/clothing could be had from Goodwill for cheap. Stage a funeral parlor scene with some chairs, creepy organ music in the backround, some dead flowers arrangements, etc.. The figure in the coffin could be a young, well dressed person, or even a live actor. Add a few more skellies each year as mentioned. this is really cool. Churning some ideas as we have a couple areas where we do static scenes.
This reminds me of the Twilight Zone epidsode where the beautiful woman was being treated in the hospital by the mutant staff with the pig noses.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Went through some of her pages yesterday at work. Should have been a warning of NSFW toward the end which were her earlier works in here career. She was a bit more dimented then. Now they are just fun and eye opening.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that picture is awesome....but the artist really creeps me out.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Spooky. That would be cool.


----------



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

I have to disagree with fontgeek. A scene like this one would be awesome, and a natural draw. People cannot help but be drawn to the macabre. A live actor in the coffin would let you use either a man or a woman, to react in whatever way you desire. A house backdrop would be cool, but if you had access to a swamp setting would be the ultimate, I think. I sincerely believe that some folks would be checking this scene out for long minutes, just looking. Build it and I will come! HM


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE Ms. Lipton's web site!!! Her attention to detail is absolutely amazing! A lot of great material, but I would hate to be in one of her dreams! YIKES!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The picture is awesome!! You could even stage it with real people dressed as skeletons and a few not skele people mixed in.


----------

